# Major plymouth air raid shelter



## kernowexpeditionary (May 5, 2008)

Well following a lead i found by chance on the internet, then asking about in work for info of the region, i have cracked this....A quick pint then a reccy after work, i decided that i could wait no longer and tonight was the night, a quick dash home to prepare my kit, then i was heading back into town...

Arriving on site, there were a few too many people about, a quick walk around the block was needed to pass a minute or two, whilst checking cctv locations.....then it was time....without giving away details, access was arrogant and fairly high risk of discovery...

anyway enough of my wittering....my 400d and 10-20mm sigma died to bring you these pics so please enjoy!....

This took a direct hit during the war...


----------



## fire*fly (May 5, 2008)

cool it looks like a bit of a maze, I'm glad you didn't get lost


----------



## Neosea (May 6, 2008)

Nice bogs, thanks for the photo's. Like the way the tunnels reflect in the water.


----------



## King Al (May 7, 2008)

Great pics, like the bin shot, the place looks in pritty good nic


----------



## sqwasher (May 7, 2008)

Good pics & report!  Is that water around a foot deep? Hope you weren't desperate to use those loo's!!  Well done for getting down there!


----------



## johno23 (May 7, 2008)

Great find looks like quite a place.Some great pics too,especially like the reflective water shots.That water looks mighty clean for saying where it is and how long it may have been there.

nice work


----------

